# Alleine Biken fetzt nicht: MTBler in Erlangen/Forchheim gesucht



## Firedemon (20. März 2016)

Hey Leuts,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass dieser Threads hier als Spam gebranntmarkt wird, weil zum Treffen verabreden ja offenbar dieser Thread hier genutzt wird: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/, starte ich trotzdem mal den Versuch ob ein paar Leute die Geduld haben einem verirrten Geist Klarheit zu verschaffen. Ich finde es irgendwie nicht so recht übersichtlich wann nun was für Gelände gefahren wird. 

Ich suche eine paar Leute mit denen man sich regelmäßig für Feierabends- oder Wochenendsausfahrten treffen kann. Da ich in Erlangen wohne und in Forchheim arbeite, gerne auch in der Fränkischen. Was mir dabei wichtig wäre ist, dass der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt und man sich am Wochenende bei einer ausgedehnteren Tour auch mal Zeit für ne Einkehr nimmt. Aber ich vermute mal, dass sollte bei allem was ich bisher hier so gelesen hab eh der Standart sein. 
Das technische Niveau liegt bei mir schätze ich zwischen S2 und S3 irgendwo, habe mir aber für dieses Jahr viel vorgenommen diesbezüglich. Das nächste kurzfristige Ziel wäre eine sichere Drop- und Sprungtechnik, sowie Hinterrad versetzen und langfristig trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken auch mal das richtig ruppige DH zu versuchen.
Konditionell bin ich ein klein wenig eingerostet über den Winter, habe allerdings dieses Jahr schon knapp 400km auf der Uhr (allerdings mit relativ geringem hm-Anteil bisher).

Vllt noch 2 Sätze zu meiner Persönlichkeit: Ich bin 28 und hab 8 Jahre davon in Ilmenau studiert, wo ich mit der MTB-Gruppe der Uni im Thüringer Wald das MTB erst so richtig entdeckt hab. Ich bin ansonsten denk ich ein recht umgänglicher und humorvoller Typ der sich in kleinen oder größeren Gruppen wohl fühlt und sich auch nicht besonders schnell aus der Ruhe bringen lässt. 
Bisher habe ich geplant mich bei der Kennenlerntour des DAV-Nürnberg am 06.04. mal anzuschließen.

Optimaler Weise gibt es schon ein Grüppchen hier im Board, in welches ich vom fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Niveau hinein passe?
Es muss aber auch nicht gleich eine Gruppe sein. Wenn sich ein/e MTBler/in genauso einsam fühlt und Bock auf Gesellschaft hat, fänd ich das auch schon wesentlich cooler als allein. 

Edit: Wäre vielleicht noch ganz höflich meinen Namen zu erwähnen : Ich heiße Friedemann (ja mit Vornamen).


----------



## IRONMANq (24. März 2016)

Hi erstmal und wilkommen im Forum.

Ich denke die Antwort hier lässt auf sich warten, da es wircklich, wie du selbst gesehen hast, schon entsprechende Themen gibt.

Erlangen direkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-rund-um-erlangen-gesucht.461215/ (leider Aufgrund der mitlerweile bikerunfreundlichen Gesamtsituation in den "HotSpots" Erlangens nicht mehr sehr aktiv, Beiträge und Anfragen zu Treffen werden dort trotzdem auch noch beantwortet)

Nürnberg und größere Umgebung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/  (hier geht eigentlich immer was zusammen. Bitte über technik und Kondition nicht zu viel Gedanken beim ersten mal machen, einfach ausprobieren)

Mehr Richtung Norden; Fränkische Schweiz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/ (auch wenn ab und Zu vom Thema abgewichen wird, findet man fast immer auch kurzfristig jemanden, der Lust zum biken hat. Rein vom Gefühl wird es hier schon etwas konditioneller, ich bin aber sicher, solltest Du dich da anschießen wird jeder Rücksicht aufeinander haben.)

Leute: ergänzt mich sofern ich mich irre 

Vom "Beuteschema" passt Du laut deiner Beschreibung denke ich überall hin  einfach mal im dementsprechenden Thema posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (24. März 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass auch bald wieder die monatlichen DIMB-Ausfahrten starten werden.
Wird über Facebook organisiert und finden immer an einem Donnerstag-Abend statt.
Aktuell gibt's anstelle der Ausfahrten den Stammtisch.


----------



## Firedemon (28. März 2016)

Ok, habt vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Dann werde ich mal die vorgeschlagenen Threads verfolgen und mich einfach melden wenn es passt.


----------

